# air purifier



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out a way to eliminate the rodent smell. All my mice are kept inside in a small room that must remain closed due to the dogs. I have nearly all pet store mice, so the males are a bit stinkier than show mice from what I hear. If the weather is right, they can be smelled the day after I clean all the cages. I'd like to find a purifier that will eliminate the musk and ammonia smell for the mices sake and my families. It would probably help my alergies too. Any cost effective suggestions?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I've used air purifiers, and found them effective when I had to keep the mice in the house. Only thing I didn't like was buying the replacement filters, it needed new ones every month. And if they weren't replaced when needed it stopped working entirely. There was a more expensive one that had reuseable filters and I'd probably have saved money getting that one to start with.

At the time I also used pine shavings and alfalfa hay for bedding, both were very effective at odor control. I use aspen and hay now and aspen is pretty much worthless for controlling odor. I also like chopped hays for bedding, they work wonders for odor control, so long as you like the smell of alfalfa and molassas.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you know which brand is most cost effective and functional?


----------

